# what do you think of BFF brand canned food?



## Tutubean (Jun 11, 2012)

B.F.F.

I read a review on Amazon that someone's FancyFeast-addicted cat snubbed all healthy foods but LOVED this brand. I was curious and sure enough Tutu also loves it. I think she doesn't love it AS much as FF, because she takes her time eating it instead of inhaling it (this is good).

Here are the ingredients of the flavor I tried, *Tuna & Chicken 4EVA*:
Tuna, Water Sufficient For Processing Balance, Chicken, Potato Starch, Sunflower Seed Oil, Tricalcium Phosphate, *Xanthan Gum, Choline Chloride*, Taurine, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Nicotinic Acid (Vitamin B3), Ferrous Sulfate, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Manganese Sulfate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Copper Sulfate, Riboflavin Supplement (Vitamin B2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Folic Acid, Menadione Sodium Bisulf

I can never remember what additives/ingredients are bad or used to make food tastier (like salt). This food smells amazing... other people agree it smells like human food. I guess that's a good thing. I've bolded the ingredients for some reason I remember being "bad". 

But would you say this is healthy enough? Better than FF? (no kidding...).
Amazon is selling it occasionally for a price that is very compatible to FF by the ounce, which means I can afford it!!!!! Unfortunately this is the only other-than-fish flavor (because I heard all fish all the time is bad?...) anyway, she likes it and it's healthy and affordable so I'm happy. 
:yellbounce


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Too much fish for my preference.


----------



## Tutubean (Jun 11, 2012)

In the chicken flavor? Unfortunately I can't tell what the balance is. But because I'm poor I still have to give her FF (I alternate) which I mainly get non-fish flavors.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The balance is that there is more fish than chicken...ingredients are listed in order of weight. The other two ingredients you highlighted are not a major concern imo.


----------



## Tutubean (Jun 11, 2012)

ok, thanks doodle. 

My biggest concern was "why does she like this food", she hates all other healthy food.... hopefully with other flavors of FF thrown in she won't get an overdose of fish (which like I said is why I got this particular flavor).


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Xanthan gum is a preservative found in a lot of human foods, as is guar gum, which I've seen frequently in the higher-quality cat foods as well. I think they're actually supposed to be better than other preservatives because they're from "natural" sources. I believe one is derived from seaweed and the other is a fungus.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I bought it for Blaze when he was being picky... he loves all the flavors so as far as that went, I loved it too. Better than him not eating! I just bought some recently as it was on sale at 1.19 for the 5.5 oz tins. I feed it more as a treat than a staple. Have you tried Felidae, EVO, Innova? They all have reasonably priced 13 oz tins. If you cat will only eat seafood, Felidae has fish versions which are grain-free.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

BFF is a sub-brand of Weruva. I fed my cat Weruva before I switched to her an all-raw diet, and I feel that the company that makes Weruva and BFF is a great company, and their foods are very high-quality.

That being said, ALL of BFF's flavors have tuna as the first ingredient. This much fish can be really bad, in the long run, for a cat's health.

You're right that it's "better" than FF, since it doesn't have by-products like FF does, but hammering that much fish is just no bueno.

However, Weruva, BFF's parent company, makes a wide range of flavors and many of them are fish-free. Weruva is the highest-quality canned food I've ever come across, and my cat would have waded through a lake of fire to get to a can of Weruva.

As an example, I just popped over to Amazon. A case of 12 3-oz cans of BFF is ~$14, which comes out to ~$1.17/can. (~$0.39/ounce)

A case of Weruva is actually cheaper! It's ~$25 for a case of 24 3-oz cans, making it ~$1.04/can. (~$0.34/ounce)

I know this is Amazon, which has shipping fees and the like, and may not be entirely feasible, but I wanted to use it as an example. I didn't include shipping costs on my above examples.

You can look around for other high-quality grain-free canned foods, such as Weruva, Evo 95%, Wellness CORE grain-free, etc. and compare prices per can or per ounce to the BFF or the Fancy Feast! You might find that, at certain pet stores, some of the more premium foods are just as cheap, or cheaper, than the foods you currently use.

Keep an eye out for sales on these brands, too, and stock up on a good supply of them.

You can also peruse Amazon often and see if you can find sellers that offer free shipping.

Good luck! :}


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

spirite said:


> Xanthan gum is a preservative found in a lot of human foods, as is guar gum, which I've seen frequently in the higher-quality cat foods as well. I think they're actually supposed to be better than other preservatives because they're from "natural" sources. I believe one is derived from seaweed and the other is a fungus.


Just for clarity purposes, it is not a preservative...it's a thickening agent.


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

the quality is high, but EVERY flavor is definitely fish-heavy.
My kitten loves this food, and I can get the 10-oz cans at my grocery store often for about $1.75 on sale. It's the only food he'll eat even after a day in the refrigerator. Shredded is usually a win in my house. My cat has started to really shy away from Pate-style food so BFF is definitely in the rotation a little more often than I'm comfortable with considering the amount of fish.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

I try my best to limit my cats intake of fish flavors like BFF, but my one cat right now is getting harder to find something she will eat. The other cat all the sudden is spitting up and had one major episode of vomiting from gorging on the other cat's leftovers.

I like BFF as it is a better quality food IMHO.


----------



## Tutubean (Jun 11, 2012)

LakotaWolf said:


> However, Weruva, BFF's parent company, makes a wide range of flavors and many of them are fish-free. Weruva is the highest-quality canned food I've ever come across, and my cat would have waded through a lake of fire to get to a can of Weruva.
> 
> As an example, I just popped over to Amazon. A case of 12 3-oz cans of BFF is ~$14, which comes out to ~$1.17/can. (~$0.39/ounce)
> 
> A case of Weruva is actually cheaper! It's ~$25 for a case of 24 3-oz cans, making it ~$1.04/can. (~$0.34/ounce)


oh my, I didn't see that! thanks! I actually am a Prime member, so if it's Prime eligible, I get free shipping. I'll check that out next time I buy food....

Tutu won't touch Wellness ONE or Natural Balance.... never tried Weruva though.


----------

